# When should I turn on sprinkler system?



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

When your lawn needs it. It would be wise to install a rain guage to your system so that it only waters when needed. 
I can't imagine for the life of me why someone would need to turn on the sprinkler system in the early spring. Sounds like your yard is growing fine for now. My best guess would be closer to Late May or June. Here in lower Michigan we just had snow showers the other day and some frost as well. My lawn is growing and it needs to be mowed for the second time. My lawn won't need water until July.


----------



## Leoskee (Dec 19, 2007)

Everything is growing very vigorously. Nice rich, green grass. Ive seen a good number of sprinklers already going in my town. I agree that it is too early but I figured I would ask. 

Thanks.


----------

